# Bristol live venues chat



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm playing a show at the Thunderbolt and will most certainly be going out afterwards if anyone fancies joining me.

I should be able to swing a couple of guest passes for the band if anyone likes them 

Failing that, what are the decent late bar options near the venue? I'm not after full on dance clubs with burly bouncers but alt/indie/scruffy places....


----------



## dervish (Nov 7, 2016)

That venue is quite a way from anything else. I don't know of anything decent near there though there are a few places on google maps.


----------



## xenon (Nov 7, 2016)

you've got all those pubs in Totterdown not too far. Shakespeare, Star and Dove. Erm, the other one I forget... 

Unfortunately I'm away that weekend.


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2016)

You'll probably want to get a taxi/bus into town after the gig as there's very little going on in Totterdown late at night but it's only a 5 or 10 minute ride, depending on where you're going. I'm afraid I haven't been out later than 11 for years, so wouldn't have a clue about decent late bars


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2016)

Stag and Hounds isn't too far, though you'd probably still want a taxi cos the walk from Thunderbolt is a bit of a pisser.

It's open to 1am. Is that late enough?

The Stag & Hounds


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2016)

Bugger I'm away, stag and hounds is a good suggestion . Hope the gig goes well


----------



## xenon (Nov 7, 2016)

Stag is good. Proper old pub with live bands. Trinity near there too. Def a cab ride from thunderbolt though. Too cold for walking and busses pfft.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Stag and Hounds isn't too far, though you'd probably still want a taxi cos the walk from Thunderbolt is a bit of a pisser.
> 
> It's open to 1am. Is that late enough?
> 
> The Stag & Hounds


Well it's better than going to bed straight after the gig!  I'll put it on my 'Post Gig Pub' list


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Well it's better than going to bed straight after the gig!  I'll put it on my 'Post Gig Pub' list



I'll try and get along to the gig.


----------



## Supine (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had a couple of good nights dj'ing at the thunderbolt. Defo get a cab into town to soak up the brizzle atmosphere. Or end up at a random house party, which seems to happen a lot in bristol


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm working in the day on that date, finish at 20.00, but could come straight from work and also give you and your entourage a lift to the stag and hounds or where ever else you want to go. I won't be there till 21.00. The couple who run the thunderbolt are acquaintances of mine. a pass would be cool


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Stag and Hounds isn't too far, though you'd probably still want a taxi cos the walk from Thunderbolt is a bit of a pisser.
> 
> It's open to 1am. Is that late enough?
> 
> The Stag & Hounds


Ooh Memory of elephants are playing.  I like them ￼.Although I suspect most bands will be done by the time stuff at the thunderbolt has finished.


----------



## Buzz914 (Nov 9, 2016)

The Old Bookshop is a great little bar, it's next door in Bedminster but might still be a bit of a way. If you want something a bit more rough and ready though I'd say head to town and visit Mr Wolfs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 9, 2016)

Or the plough in Easton open to the wee hours, dancing...


----------



## Buzz914 (Nov 15, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Or the plough in Easton open to the wee hours, dancing...


The Plough's a great shout!


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 16, 2016)

xenon said:


> you've got all those pubs in Totterdown not too far. Shakespeare, Star and Dove. Erm, the other one I forget...
> 
> Unfortunately I'm away that weekend.



Shakespeare is currently shut down (rumours of re-opening continue to circulate), Star is a soulless gastro-pub with shit service (and employment standards of very dubious legality, on a boycott from lots of us locals due to the way they have treated staff). 

The Oxford is great with live music Friday/Sat nights, the New Found Out is pretty much a locals pub, if you are lucky there may be a Happy Hardcore rave on!


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2016)

It was lovely to see kalidarkone last night. The Thunderbolt is a lovely little venue and I really, really liked the Star & Garter. My kind of pub!


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 27, 2016)

The Star and Garter is a class boozer, one of the best.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2016)

editor said:


> It was lovely to see kalidarkone last night. The Thunderbolt is a lovely little venue and I really, really liked the Star & Garter. My kind of pub!


It was a top gig  and great to see you editor!
Glad you enjoyed the Star & Garter


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

The Thunderbolt is struggling to stay alive 









						The Thunderbolt COVID-19 appeal
					

To raise funds to ensure that The Thunderbolt can re-open with a full music programme when COVID restrictions have been lifted.




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2020)

I fear there is a long list of these. But another place I really like. Good qwerky metal / rock pub.








						The Gryphon Bristol #SaveOurVenues
					

The Gryphon needs your support to ensure reopening when it is safe to do so.  After nearly four months of being closed, we need your help!




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 26, 2020)

I've got a weirdly busy November as a lot of stuff has been postponed till then. I'm acutely aware of venues where I will be able to distance like SWX and the Fleece. Of course the gigs I really really want to see are at the Exchange which is a social distancing nightmare as its like a bottle neck to get to the wider area by the stage.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 26, 2020)

xenon said:


> I fear there is a long list of these. But another place I really like. Good qwerky metal / rock pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so tiny! Would be good if it could keep ticking over until a time when social distancing is not required.


----------



## xenon (Aug 26, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I've got a weirdly busy November as a lot of stuff has been postponed till then. I'm acutely aware of venues where I will be able to distance like SWX and the Fleece. Of course the gigs I really really want to see are at the Exchange which is a social distancing nightmare as its like a bottle neck to get to the wider area by the stage.


Well, surely depends on how many tickets are sold. I mean I was at the Fleece in early March, it was packed. Yeah I know, maybe it wasn't a good idea but I bought the tickets months before and had a good time.

SO fewer people or using more outside space where possible. I don't know how else they can do it... Actually I'd pay to see some gigs on Zoom or whatever. Not like normal ticket prices but a much reduced price. That might help with keeping the venues themselves conforming to some kind of social distancing. Nightclubs, music venues, comedy venues, theatres etc are gonna have to try some more of this sort of thing. Yeah, of course it's not anything like the same. It has to be different using the things tech is good for. Added value, being able to share info, unlock interviews, graphics accompanying gigs or something.

But yeah, loads of places like the Griffin aren't big venues and need regular footfall, people going in for a few pints now and then. A scifi group I belong to used to meet there on a Monday night...


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 2, 2021)

Hiya Bristol crew - Can someone help me with a question about the Fleece?

There’s a gig I would like to go to in December, but I can’t stand for long periods so would need to sit down for the whole gig. Is that likely to be possible?


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Hiya Bristol crew - Can someone help me with a question about the Fleece?
> 
> There’s a gig I would like to go to in December, but I can’t stand for long periods so would need to sit down for the whole gig. Is that likely to be possible?



You’d have to get there early, steak out one of the tables with chairs. and hope no one nicks it when you go to the bog. Maybe worth chatting to the staff seeing if you can have a seat at the bar, so they can keep an eye on it keeping it free.


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2021)

what gig is it by the way, just curious?


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 3, 2021)

xenon said:


> what gig is it by the way, just curious?



The Kunts - a punk offshoot of Kunt and the Gang. 

Sounds like it’s going to be too tricky for me, I thought that might be the case but this is why we check.


----------



## Supine (Oct 3, 2021)

Phone the venue and tell them what you need. You might be surprised.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Hiya Bristol crew - Can someone help me with a question about the Fleece?
> 
> There’s a gig I would like to go to in December, but I can’t stand for long periods so would need to sit down for the whole gig. Is that likely to be possible?


Afaik there is NO seating at the Fleece aside from outside.


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2021)

Ah yeah. Sorry. I assumed they still had seats inside. They used to yonks ago, my mate worked there so I was quite regularly there. But the last few times I've been for a gig, have stood.

Still reckon it might be worth calling them though. Perfectly reasonable adjustment IMO.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2021)

I love the Fleece as a venue and really like the seven stars pub next door.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks all. I will give them a buzz in the week and work out it if it’s likely to be doable for me.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

Decided I’m going to brave it. Thursday night gig, hotel in town and a few cheeky beers as will take the Friday off. Then nip up to see Berkshire based friends on the Friday. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

